# My new Columbia middle weight



## mickeyc (Sep 27, 2014)

1960 Torpedo.  Picked up yesterday as you see it.

Mike


----------



## partsguy (Sep 27, 2014)

Very nice bike!  I owned a 1963 Torpedo once!


----------

